# 18 برنامج عالمي مجاني يعرضوا لاول مره للتبريد والتكييف ►►►►►►&#



## م/زيكو تك (23 مارس 2009)

*18 برنامج عالمي مجاني يعرضوا لاول مره للتبريد والتكييف ►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►►*

*حلاوه التميز*​



*Refrigerant Analysis*

forane.zip 1.537 kB : Refrigerant analysis program which includes system cycle calculations.
kleacalc.zip 1.016 kB : Refrigerant analysis program also including system cycle calculations and leak effects on blend composite balance.





*Cool Pack*

CoolPack.zip 18MB Every HVAC&R Technician must be sure to get a copy - Awesome!
From the University of Denmark's Mechanical Engineering Department (Energy Engineering). You really ought to have a copy running on your computer!!
Tutorial PDF To save the tutorial for later use - Right-Mouse-Click on the links and then select *Save Target As...*









*General Engineering Software*

unical.exe 157 kB : Very neat little desktop conversion calculator plus some other functions. Paul Milligan managed to iron out some of the original bugs we found, thanks Paul.
uconeer.zip 500 kB : My favourite unit conversion application and very comprehensive too. Visit the Developer's Website for updates.
TinyCAD-1.60.10.exe 1.58 MB :This is a very handy miniature CAD application for those quick sketches with easy copy and paste to Word files.
elec.zip 12 kB : Trivial electrical stuff, probably good for use in training students.
calc95s.exe 244 kB : Just a neat little desktop scientific calculator.
calc98.exe 231 kB : The newer version of the above calc95 desktop scientific calculator. The self extractor didn't work on my computer, instead I viewed all the files in winzip and then extracted them as per normal.
mathpl.zip 116 kB : Try it.







*Great HVACR Software Links*

Marc O'Brien Software for HVACR Service Engineers - Psychrometrics, Ducting, Piping, Acoustics etc including software for Palm. 
Katmar Software _(Free Software) _Various engineering software applications.
Paul Milligan _(Free Software) _Paul originally setup the two newsgroups alt.hvac and sci.engr.heat-vent-ac. Paul and Andy Shoen co-authored PMTherm.
Andy Schoen _(Free Software) _Andy, as I understand, does much of Sporlan Valve Companies R&D. He would have written much of the software and literature available on the distributed Sporlan CD. Andy has developed a neat little refrigerants properties application too.
Randy Wilkinson _(Free Software) _Randy has written some really handy hvac software much of which he gives away for free.




​


----------



## zanitty (23 مارس 2009)

خلصت فيك كل الكلااااااااااام


----------



## م/زيكو تك (23 مارس 2009)

حملت كام برنامج انا بدأت من General Engineering Software
وحلوين جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## zanitty (23 مارس 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> حملت كام برنامج انا بدأت من general engineering software
> وحلوين جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


انا كمان بدات و هنتهى بالجنرال 
بس بجد فيهم حبه حلوين


----------



## م/زيكو تك (23 مارس 2009)

جرب ده اوتوكاد وقولي ازاي اعمله http://www.hvacware.net/pvsupport.html


وهومعاه شرح -مشكور


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (23 مارس 2009)

مشكو جدا يا استاذ زيكو المتميز
سأجرب هذه البرامج في البيت


----------



## zanitty (23 مارس 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> جرب ده اوتوكاد وقولي ازاي اعمله http://www.hvacware.net/pvsupport.html
> 
> 
> وهومعاه شرح -مشكور


ادينى لنك الداون لود على طول انت عارف الشغل 
و لو عاوز حاجه ترسم دكت فيه برنامج من بتوع ايليت اسمه rhvac بيعمل الليله دىو خد اتفرج على التحفه الفنيه بتاعته http://www.elitesoft.com/web/hvacr/elite_rhvacw_info.html
و لو عجبك نزله و انا اديلك الكى بتاعه
ههههههههههههههه
و اللا صحيح انت مش هتغلب
الكى بتاعه موجود فى المنتدى و اساسى تلاقيه عندك


----------



## zanitty (23 مارس 2009)

اصلى نزلت البرنامج اللى انت قلت عليه بس نزل من غير فايل الاى اكس اى بتاعه


----------



## م/زيكو تك (23 مارس 2009)

لا يا نجم دا بيزودلك جنب كلمه فايل اللي فوق في الاوتوكاد الرموز بتاعت الدكت ورسمه افتح ملف شرح البرنامج


----------



## zanitty (23 مارس 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> لا يا نجم دا بيزودلك جنب كلمه فايل اللي فوق في الاوتوكاد الرموز بتاعت الدكت ورسمه افتح ملف شرح البرنامج


تومورو بقى الدوام خلص
جرب البرنامج اللى بعته لك


----------



## dib (24 مايو 2009)

:14: 
thanks so much


----------



## Eng.Mohd-Saleh (24 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك والف شكر الك


----------



## bobstream (24 مايو 2009)

مشكور يهندسة برافوو ياشاطر


----------



## AtoZ (25 مايو 2009)

والله انك فعلا اشطر وافضل واكرم مهندس في هذا القسم وعلى كل منتديات التبريد والتكييف
انت موسوعه ممتازه جدا
واتمنى التعرف عليك


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (1 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي . وشكرا


----------



## رائد حمامرة (2 يونيو 2009)

للتميز رواد سارع لان تكون واحد منهم


----------



## م شهاب (2 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع بس لي طلب اذا ممكن 
محتاج برنامج لحساب الاحمال يعمل مع الاوتوكاد غير برنامج memate لان الحصول عليه مكلف وبنفس الوقت النسخة التجريبية مو شغالة وتقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## احمدمصر (15 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ومشكورين


----------



## احمدمصر (15 يوليو 2009)

ارجو من الاخوة الافاضل ابن العميد وزاناتى وزيكو والعسيلى يزودنا بالشرح التفصلى عن كيفية حساب الاحمال واختيار الدكت ولهم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ليث البغدادي (7 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه الجهود مع التقدير


----------



## إبن رشد (5 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ماهر الخطيب (31 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رجمة الله و بركاته جميعا
أدعو الله عز و جل أن يزيدكم الصحة و المعرفة مع خالص الشكر لكم للجهد المبذول لإغناء هذا المنتدى الرائع و المفيد بكل ما يتطلبه المهندس العربي 
أخوكم المهندس ماهر الخطيب


----------



## ماهر الخطيب (31 أكتوبر 2009)

مع خالص الشكر لكافة الأعضاء العاملين على إغناء هذا الموقع الرائع وخاصة الشكر لإدارة الموقع الموقرين
أخوكم المهندس ماهر


----------



## ماهر الخطيب (31 أكتوبر 2009)

السادة الزملاء في الموقع الحبيب 
اود دراسة مشروع تبريد و تكييف باستخدام وسيط التبريد بالماء إن توفر لأحد الزملاء الكرام أي دراسة أو اطلاع على دارة التبريد و التجميد ( لسوبرماركت ) بعمل وسيط التبريد الماء مع التجهيزات و المعدات المستخدمة و مصادرها و البرامج الحسابية لوسيط التبريد الماء يرجى التكرم و مساعدتي على العنوان 
[email protected]


----------



## ملك العراق (16 نوفمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## alwee (3 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو من سيادتكم مساعدتي في شرح كيف تعمل مصانع الثلج


----------



## amr fathy (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## majdy_200 (1 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووور أخي الكريم لك مني خالص الاحترام والتقدير
أنا طالب في المعهد التقاني للهندسة الميكانيكية والكهربائية في دمشق
أبحث عن برامج صيانة آلات تبريد وتكييف ودارات تدفئة خاصة بمشروع تخرجي
أرجو المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (1 مارس 2010)

*مشكور يا الغالى*


----------



## التقوى الله (7 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً وجعله الله في موازين حسناتكم


----------



## سعد العادلى (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا اوى 

وبالتوفيق................................


----------



## خادم محمد (17 مارس 2010)

الله يجزيكم الخير و شيء كثير جميل


----------



## راشدة (21 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكمورحمة الله وبركاته
انا مهندسه كهرباء ولكن طلب منى اعمل مقايسة تركيب مكيف:59: وفكرت انى اخد البيان من الملتقى لكن المعلومات محظورة فى التنزيل ماذا افعل دلوووووووووونى​


----------



## lharcha (3 أبريل 2010)

مشكو جدا


----------



## خادم محمد (3 أبريل 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## المعماري المسلم (13 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## حسام محمد (14 مايو 2010)

الف شكر يا معلمييييييييين التكييف


----------



## مهندس محمود نظير (15 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم يا أهلى ويا اخوانى


----------



## abdelrahim (15 يوليو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك على الرابط
جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## abdelrahim (15 يوليو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك على الرابط
جزاك الله خيرا**بارك الله فيك على الرابط
جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## esaed (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك والف شكر الك*​


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (3 نوفمبر 2010)

تحياتي لكل اخواني المهندسين العرب ونرجو منكم المزيد خدمة لوطننا العربي الكبير وخدمة لشعوبنا العزيزة فألف تحية إجلال واكرام لكل المهندسين العرب واشكركم من كل قلبي على هذه المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة ويشرفني التواجد بينكم
م.مشتاق العراقي


----------



## مستريورك (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكور يا الغالى*​


----------



## MAMATI BAS (3 نوفمبر 2010)

Abn polat alem dar


----------



## MAMATI BAS (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشروع تخرج رجاء*



مستريورك قال:


> *مشكور يا الغالى*​


 اريد مشروع


----------



## MAMATI BAS (3 نوفمبر 2010)

رجاء اريد مشروع تخرج في هندسة تبريد


----------



## كرم الحمداني (8 ديسمبر 2010)

عاشت الايادي ياورد


----------



## زكريا محمدأحمد (6 يناير 2011)

*ماهو أفضل برنامج لرسم مخططات التكييف المركزي وياليت لو أمكن ثلاثي الأبعاد غير الأوتوكاد ........*


----------



## كرم الحمداني (12 يناير 2011)

عاشت الايادي ياورد


----------



## زكريا محمدأحمد (15 يناير 2011)

الحقيقة موقع رائع مشكور يالغالي
هل يوجد برنامج لرسم الدكت للتكييف المركزي ويفضل ثلاثي الأبعاد
................ وهل يوجد في برنامج اليات رسم الدكت فقط


----------



## اشرف 2010 (16 فبراير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## abdallah58 (28 يونيو 2011)

*مشكو جدا*


----------



## karim1500 (28 يونيو 2011)

شكر خاص للأخوة المصريين الله ينوركم و يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم إن شاء الله
أخوكم كريم من الجزائر


----------



## عامر جميل الحربي (3 أغسطس 2011)

يسلمو الايادي


----------



## م ذوالفقار (3 أغسطس 2011)

عشت يا استاذ


----------



## kazemelham (25 سبتمبر 2011)

http://ifile.it/5ugz6k2/Duct.rar
ارجو ان ترسلوا لي الرابط من جديد يبدو انه رفع من مكانه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## kazemelham (25 سبتمبر 2011)

يسلمو الايادي ومشكور جدا جدا


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (28 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## naglaa mostafa (29 فبراير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## najatyousuf (25 مارس 2012)

بارك الله بالجهود القيمة وبهذا المنتدى الرائع ووفقكم الله لجميع الناس


----------



## nofal (25 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خبرا .


----------



## COREY (25 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك على مجهودك الرائع شكراً جزيلاً على هذه المساهمه الرائعه جزاك الله الف خير
*


----------



## فاضل علي حمزة (26 مارس 2012)

زكاه العلم نشره 
انشاءالله دوما معطاء
تحياتي......


----------



## شريف عبد الحكم (6 أبريل 2012)

ممكن لو سمحت الكى بتاع * برنامج من بتوع ايليت اسمه rhvac *


----------



## ibrahim bsher (23 فبراير 2013)

*رد: 18 برنامج عالمي مجاني يعرضوا لاول مره للتبريد والتكييف ►►►►►►&#*

شكر الك


----------



## nofal (25 فبراير 2013)

*رد: 18 برنامج عالمي مجاني يعرضوا لاول مره للتبريد والتكييف ►►►►►►&#*

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## firasqurany (15 مارس 2013)

*رد: 18 برنامج عالمي مجاني يعرضوا لاول مره للتبريد والتكييف ►►►►►►&#*

برامج رائعة


----------



## hagagm25 (17 مارس 2013)

*رد: 18 برنامج عالمي مجاني يعرضوا لاول مره للتبريد والتكييف ►►►►►►&#*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد العطفي (18 مارس 2013)

*رد: 18 برنامج عالمي مجاني يعرضوا لاول مره للتبريد والتكييف ►►►►►►&#*

تسلم ايديك وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------

